# Self Hypnosis Tapes/CDs



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey has anyone here tried self hypnosis CDs. I've been listening to a few for a couple months now. So far I think most of the affects have been short term. Right after listening to the ones on Self Esteem building i feel high on life. 


First they put you into a very calm state, then have a hypnotic count down. Then they give you suggestions during it like, "You are safe and secure" "You accept yourself for who you are" "You feel confident in the presence of other people" Most of the CD sessions are 30 min long

Does anyone have any advice or long term affects of self-hypnosis?

Alek
ops


----------



## Pongle (Aug 31, 2004)

I'd rather urge you to see a professional hypnotherapist who can suit the therapy to your specific needs instead of the one size fits all CD. After all we are all individuals and our SA is also different from others. A therapist might agree to record your session and burn it on a CD so you can take it with you and listen whenever you want. My therapist did it for me and it has given me back my long lost self-confidence.

Just my two cents


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I believe any kind of hypnosis is short-term. But, whatever is helping you to gain some relief from your SA symptoms is worth doing.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

the tapes are worth trying and can be got cheaply second hand on ebay sometimes, along with agoraphobia and panic disorder courses and tapes also


----------

